# Good SF/F on TV



## SDNess (Jan 18, 2004)

What good shows are there being shown on TV these days? The only new one I know of is ST: Enterprise.


----------



## nemogbr (Jan 18, 2004)

At the moment I'm fond of Charmed...  The three sisters are the greatest....lol

Getting interesting with Angel - how do you stay on the side of light when your in charge of the greatest support for evil in the world?

Have to wait for a few:

Jake 2.0 - something of nano machines embeded on a human.
along the lines of six million dollar man?

New season of Alias.


----------



## Cartazon (Jan 18, 2004)

Probably the best SF on tv right now is Stargate: SG-1.


----------



## riffraff (Feb 13, 2004)

when and where are these on? are they on in britain?


----------



## Whoknew5 (Feb 23, 2004)

Futurama was good until it bit the dust.  

On the upside, just saw that Tripping the Rift is going to be its own series on Sci Fi. WTF??? I never would have thought any network would have the balls to try this one.


----------



## Kiserai'an'Tsorovan (Apr 3, 2004)

Cartazon said:
			
		

> Probably the best SF on tv right now is Stargate: SG-1.


 
rock on! Stargate is one of the only shows ill actually put some effort into watching.


----------



## demigod.bran (Apr 5, 2004)

stargate sg-1 is the best sf series around. it watch it all the time and just now theyve finished its seventh series. 8th is in production and also a new series stargate: atlantis is in the production line too. its going places.


----------



## mac1 (Apr 11, 2004)

nemogbr said:
			
		

> At the moment I'm fond of Charmed... The three sisters are the greatest....lol
> 
> Getting interesting with Angel - how do you stay on the side of light when your in charge of the greatest support for evil in the world?


Yep both Charmed and Angel are cool. The quality of Charmed's recurring stories seems to have dropped of late though, and it seems to be a little less mature than it was a few seasons back, getting rid of Cole was a bad move if you ask me. As for Angel I am a about a season behind on that, just watched 4x10, but so far season 3 and 4 have been amazing. I tryed to get into it early on but couldn't, now it seems to be going from strength to strength (of course that too has been cancelled now ... ... ... like always!!)

Other than those, the lastest season of the Sopranos has been superb thus far, though the significance plotwise, of Steve Bucscemi's character has still to be revealed. 24 season 3 just keeps on getting better and better, its just hit that point in the season where all the elaborate plot finally seems to be falling into place, though Steven Saunder's motives are still somewhat uncertain! Smallville is certainly worth a watch, it's ongoing plotlines are becoming really entralling, but they've just left me waiting a month on a cliffhanger.

I could say more about all of those but I was trying to avoid giving any spoilers out, check out any of the above shows though, theres a lot of good shows out at the moment.


----------



## mac1 (Apr 11, 2004)

I just noticed that not much of the above is really SF/F, but worth checking out anyway though.


----------



## Esioul (Apr 11, 2004)

I don't think there's any SF on at the moment here. Some of the above are ok, I think, although I watched an episode or two of enterprise and I didn't like it. Star-gate is ok. For a laugh at something which is funny but isn't meant to be I like Blakes 7, but they only played one series of that about two years ago.


----------



## The Master™ (Apr 11, 2004)

Stuff I'm enjoying at the moment:

Stargate SG-1 - repeats... (Best episodes "Window of Opportunity" and "Heroes part 1 and part 2")
Enterprise - third season...
Outer Limits - repeats...
The Sentinel - repeats...
Firefly - repeats... (How come this series failed after second season - it is so funny)
Charmed - seventh season (I think) with little Wyatt!!!
Jake 2.0 - first season...
Twilight Zone - original black and white seasons...
Angel - is it the fourth season??? Latest anyway... Funny stuff!!!

Shame they cancelled a lot of stuff... Witchblade was good...


----------



## dwndrgn (Apr 12, 2004)

The Master™ said:
			
		

> Shame they cancelled a lot of stuff... Witchblade was good...


I heard (complete rumour so treat it with the respect it deserves ) that the problem with Witchblade was the actual star, Yancy something, had to go into rehab for substance abuse and when they couldn't find a quick replacement, lost the rights to produce the show.

I liked the concept of the show - I thought it was a great story, and enjoyed watching it but I had some problems with the actual filming and cinematography - they did a lot of needless special effects like slo-mo or shock waves and that sort of got on my nerves.

I'd also heard that Firefly was aired improperly for some odd reason and the actual first few episodes were out of order and consequently people couldn't completely get into it and they pulled the plug before it could be rectified or given a better chance.

As for Enterprise - I've heard that both it will be ending really soon or they're just going to do an overhaul of the whole show and continue it.  No clue which way they'll really go.

I like Charmed as well but I think that it alienates a lot of watchers by being a tad cheesy - every time the girls get captured or in trouble they end up wearing these cheesy revealing outfits that are completely ridicuolous.  I just ignore that kind of stuff and I'm sure that the guys like it .

I never got into Buffy and Angel.  Never heard of the Sentinel.  SG-1 I've watched from time to time and it is entertaining but hasn't held me enough to seek out when it airs and sit to watch.

I completely missed out on Jake 2.0 but I was interested and never heard of it afterward.  Is it still on?  When and where?


----------

